
Standardizing Jsoin into Web UI - shujutech
Lets make it a standard to convert json containing real world object into web UI, we can start from the one link shown below:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shujutech.mywire.org&#x2F;corporation?goto=json2web
======
solarkraft
This is a relatively simple concept, but saves so much time.

There _must_ be libraries for this already.

